
Senator: Mark Zuckerberg should face “the possibility of a prison term” - OrgNet
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/09/senator-mark-zuckerberg-should-face-the-possibility-of-a-prison-term/
======
paulddraper
> Section 230 was fairly uncontroversial in the 1990s and 2000s. When the
> Internet was new and not yet ubiquitous, most people thought it made sense
> to shield Internet platforms from lawsuits over online content.

> But in the last decade, the Internet has become pervasive, and the downsides
> of unfettered online communication have become more obvious.

What is are the newly "obvious downsides of unfettered online communication"
referring to? An event? A study? A documented rise in violent crime? What?

This seems like a euphemism of some sort.

~~~
MrEldritch
People having naughty opinions, mostly.

------
zxcvbn4038
To be honest if anyone is getting jail time I think the current and past CEOs
of Equifax should be at the head of the line - probably hang them instead of
jail them. The surviving CEOs of Walmart a close second since they have killed
entire towns for decades. Ocwen a third since fines don’t bother Ocwen. Next
up all the big bank CEOs probably need ten days of “scared straight”. Then get
to Zuck, except send him to Arizona and make him build the wall everyday -
call it security training.

~~~
Excel_Wizard
Be careful what you say or you might start to believe it. There is absolutely
no reason to hang the CEOs of Equifax. Not even close.

~~~
zxcvbn4038
Thunderdome?

------
rolph
online harrassment is more than just distasteful speech. for lack of a well
thought out description- it's a malignant process with intent to harm; and it
goes beyond a locker room style joke. There are people that go to great effort
to harrass someone in a way that is weapon like, as the psychic wounds can be
lasting profound and even fatal for some.

The first amendment protected speech that some are worried may be moderated
away is very different from such things as stalking or doxxing.

I believe the Z is smart enough to know the difference, and really needs some
time out.

------
hndamien
The "repeatedly lied to the American people about privacy," is a little rich
coming from the Government in light of the Snowden revelations.

